# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Mirror kitchen splash back and wardrobes?

## SarahBuiltit

3030 x 800 h how much
frameless mirror robe 2850 x 2600?

----------


## shauck

Kitchen Tips: Choosing the right splashback | Eurocucina Blog

----------


## METRIX

> 3030 x 800 h how much
> frameless mirror robe 2850 x 2600?

  Is this a question, or a statement ? or is it a girl thing, no wonder shauck responded  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

woa! :Confused:  :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

It was lacking a certain amount of communication and sociability, hence my short reply. Not sure it's a girl thing tho, cheeky.

----------

